

LibreOffice 4.0 dropped support for old StarOffice binary formats - yuhong
http://www.libreoffice.org/download/4-0-new-features-and-fixes/

======
lsiebert
Good. You can always download an older version if you needed to read them, and
I can't imagine anybody, baring an old codger with a spreadsheet, would need
to write to actually use them for something.

